# pics of my R33GTR @ Jap show finale 2010



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi folks

Here are some pics of my GTR taken by Blackett photography












































































cheers

Martyn


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Martyn, pictures suggest car isn't squatting on launch. What were your 60ft's?

I also assume the 11.9sec in your avatar was a warm up time!

DaveG


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

the didn't squat much cus my ohlins are set stiff and no it wasn't a warm up as it was my first attempt at drag racing this car! 11.90 secs was a good time on the day for my car and it was a fair challenger for R35's as well so it can't be that bad! What time should I have run and why should the car squat? the video on here from Ludders shows my car launching and it looks pretty good to me and it was on stock road tyres with nothing taken out or adjusted on the day.

I had a great day with GTROC lads and that was all that mattered to me!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I was joking Martyn! 11.9 is not bad at all for first attempt and in a car with a non-drag set up.

You set it soft at the back so when you launch the back 'squats' and gives maximum weight transfer to rear to drive the car forward hard with minimal wheelspin.

Your potential time is impossible to say without knowing the sort of power you are making, tyres you run (toyo's?) and so on. 

Your 60ft is a good guide. Take one tenth off your 60 and your quarter will be three tenths quicker (roughly). Hence my 60ft question.

You are also absolutely right, it is all about enjoying yourself. Preferably without breaking anything! Apart from your PB.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice car, is it the one with lots of red in the engine bay?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry to be a pooper but pictures should be posted in the gallery please.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Nice car, is it the one with lots of red in the engine bay?


Yes it is. Were you at Santa Pod? Why didn't you say hello??


.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice pics mate


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry mate didn't know where to put them tbh

will post them here in future

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

yep it is the one with the red in the bay etc





































In full trim as it was on hte drag strip as I like to run the car as I use it on the road lol

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice mate....


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Not normally a 33 fan but this one is nice!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> Yes it is. Were you at Santa Pod? Why didn't you say hello??
> 
> 
> .




No Jeff, I recognised it from one of his threads ages ago. If I was there I would have definately said hello, but unfortunately I'm stuck at the South Coast for a few days and can't leave the area


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Luvly car 
I do like an engine bay with lots of red bits


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*Santa Pod times etc*

Re-entered times below \/ made them easier to read

cheers

Martyn


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Based on those numbers I would guess your last 11.9 run had a marginally under the 2 second 60ft which is not bad given your car set up and tyres. You lost a bit post 1/8th compared to your third run (slightly slower gearchange?) but consistent. I guess you are running the standard 5 speed box which is hard to change really quick.

If you stuck some old shocks (temporarily) on the back (soggy and soft is good!) and suitable tyres your 60ft should come down to around the 1.7's which would give you a low 11.

DaveG


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

*Santa Pod times etc*










Made it a little easier to read 

Cheers

Martyn


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

ATCO said:


> If you stuck some old shocks (temporarily) on the back (soggy and soft is good!) and suitable tyres your 60ft should come down to around the 1.7's which would give you a low 11.
> 
> DaveG


Just by setting the coilovers to their softest setting and some decent tyres with a lower pressure on the rear should see 1.6 0-60ft's I'd say, that's my set-up


----------



## steve3961 (Aug 9, 2010)

ooo i bet you were pleased with the 11.9 run


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

steve3961

I was over the bloody moon with that 11.9 and I think next year will be so much better with a few winter mods!

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey Cliff

thanks for the advice and it is all logged ready for 2011 and there are some mods coming along with some GTR dieting lol

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Mad Maxd said:


> Hey Cliff
> 
> thanks for the advice and it is all logged ready for 2011 and there are some mods coming along with some GTR dieting lol
> 
> ...


Martyn, 

I ran an 11.97 with the Falken 452 tyres, if that's what you're sticking with, just dropped the rear tyres to 16psi.
Mine is only stage 1, around 400bhp. Losing some weight from the car has helped, ie; aircon, stereo and speakers, spare wheel, jack and tools.
I also set the rear coilovers to their softest setting. 
I'm sure you'll see low 11s with some practice and a few adjustments with the extra power you have over mine


----------



## birdman.1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Very clean looking. I love the al white with small amounts of red then again a red/white engine bay. Very nice car.


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Cliff- thanks for the advice matey and we should see a few changes over winter I think!

birdman.1 - thanks for your kind comments as it is alway nice to get positive feedback

cheers

Martyn


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

What wheels and sizes are those? Looks fresh by the way


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi h8skyliner33gtr

the wheels are Rota GTR and they are 12 offset but I have had to use bolt on 20 mm spacers to bring them out of the arches, I think they are 9.5 width and I am running 245/35 x18 falken tyres but they could do with being 265 tyres to be fair.

I bought these from Rarerims.co.uk if this helps

Thanks for the kind comments about the car as well.


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

awesome. That helps a bunch. been tryin to decide if i wanted them but your car is kinda sellin them to me. thanx for the help


----------

